# HELP - Glitter vinyl pilling sweatshirts



## firerose617 (Apr 3, 2007)

Has anybody else had trouble with the Siser Glitter Flex Ultra pilling 50/50 sweatshirts, especially the Port Authority 50/50 7.8oz sweatshirts?

I did a couple of samples for myself - they looked great - threw them in the wash to see how they would hold up. Warm water, inside out - and regular cycle because, even thou we tell our customers gentle cycle, they don't always do it. 

When I took it out - it looked like it was a 20 year old sweatshirt that was worn 5 days a week....I'm not kidding....it is AWFUL! 

Is it my, the Siser glitter vinyl, the sweatshirt? I have orders for a couple of the designs and now this....


----------



## DigitalMayhem (Aug 4, 2007)

Wash one without the vinyl? Eliminate variables?

Sent from my EVO using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

the glitter shouldn't be the problem


----------



## Shirts123 (Dec 5, 2013)

I've been trying to figure this out myself. I used Gildan and ftl sweatshirts. I believe both were 50/50. They look horrible after washing. I just started using a different glitter after multiple attempts. Not nearly as pretty though. Please update if you come up with another solution.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Mabey washing it inside out is the problem. you are turning the glitter onto itself. glitter is like catchy sandpaper.so keep it right side out (like you would wear it)but don't wash it with any other clothes or it will sratch them up. Id say gentle cycle warm water,hang dry.


----------



## wonderchic (Aug 29, 2012)

I have this problem with the 996m Jerzee sweatshirts. Unfortunately a few of the colors that the kids like I can only find them as the 996's. I think some of them wash up terrible. I wonder if washing them inside out does make it worse. I don't always wash mine inside out either but of the two brands we carry (Gildan 18500 and the Jerzees) the Jerzees don't last near as good. What a shame. Try the Gildans-they seem to do better. Good luck


----------



## steffie224 (Feb 24, 2014)

I am having the same problem, has anyone found a sweatshirt that will not pill?

Mine are Gildan 50/50 as well. Wonder if that's the problem.


----------



## wyocarol (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey it isn't just the sweat shirts. I have regular 50/50 18500's that are doing it "without" anything on them. 5 years ago I didn't have this problem. Now it seems they are all doing it. DId they change how they make them. Inferrior materials?


----------



## forwill (Jun 28, 2012)

Hey did you figure out a solution to this problem yet ?


----------



## wyocarol (Jan 2, 2010)

forwill said:


> Hey did you figure out a solution to this problem yet ?


No haven't heard anything but is wasn't until Wednesday this last week that I was made aware of it. I mean I have noticed it over the past couple of years but I just thought "Lucky Me" I didn't think I was selling anything to my customers this way.

Do you have an answer, or are u shaking your head too


----------



## tracey33 (Dec 28, 2010)

The glitter vinyl is the problem with sweatshirts. We have found there is nothing you can do about it except air dry. Learned this the hard way. We now give our customers washing instructions when they purchase a sweatshirt with glitter vinyl.


----------



## wyocarol (Jan 2, 2010)

tracey33 said:


> The glitter vinyl is the problem with sweatshirts. We have found there is nothing you can do about it except air dry. Learned this the hard way. We now give our customers washing instructions when they purchase a sweatshirt with glitter vinyl.


So it's not just the washing of the garment that is causing it?


----------



## tracey33 (Dec 28, 2010)

From what I have found no. The dryer is the problem. I have four daughters in school and they have a closet full of clothes with glitter designs. So there has been a lot of in house testing to prove this.


----------



## steffie224 (Feb 24, 2014)

tracey33 said:


> The glitter vinyl is the problem with sweatshirts. We have found there is nothing you can do about it except air dry. Learned this the hard way. We now give our customers washing instructions when they purchase a sweatshirt with glitter vinyl.


OK I will start doing this. Thanks so much


----------

